# No Sex Please we're Japanese



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I have just read this article on the population imbalance / falling birthrate in Japan.

I can't imagine a situation where I would be more interested in any virtual world than with the real world but for many men in Japan this would seem to be the case.

Do others think that the birthrate in Japan will continue to fall and will this spread to other developed countries? Can anyone see a point when population decline will become a major world problem?

BBC News - The Japanese men who prefer virtual girls to sex


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Quite frankly modern Japan freaks me out since the whole "kawaii" culture they have going there... and pantie machines... and this:










Anyways thankfully in terms of East Asian influence, K pop is overtaking Japanese influence worldwide. I'd rather have gangnam style then kawaii thank you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder if the article is accurate in its determination that 36% of Japanese boys from the ages of 16-19 have no interest in sex - that's the age when guys worldwide think about nothing else but sex! 

If it is, it sure seems more than a fad 2ntnuf. It's their little island so I can't judge, but it is worrisome. They are very nice people though, though a bit too indirect/polite for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, filipinas are a whole different world 

For such a powerful and militant nation throughout history... since WW2 they sure have become rather timid. Maybe that's their trick, they decieve the world into thinking they are all "kawaii" or "cute" and as we let our guard down...

Red Alert 3 - Japanese Invasion HD - YouTube

:rofl:

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Demographic decline is an interesting subject, with lots of subjects and theories. Wikipedia has a very brief treatment of the subject , including some potential causes and effects:

Sub-replacement fertility

Total fertility rate

If you look at the numbers in this third entry, the Japanese birth rate runs about 1.4 children per woman of child-bearing age. Replacement rate - i.e., zero population growth - is thought to be about 2.1. The theory being that 100 couples of men and women together (200 people), subtracting for infant mortality, need to average about 210 children to keep the number of population constant, neither growing nor declining. The Japanese average 140-ish. From a purely breeding perspective, that's population decline. It's more complicated than that, of course, with extended life-spans, emigration/immigration, etc., but that's a rough idea. Falling birthrates solve some problems for a country and create some new ones - the biggest one being a shrinking tax base. Many countries cope with that through immigration but Japan is much more closed off to that than most first-world nations.

I don't know that population decline will be a major world problem anytime soon, as the world population is still expanding. Last link:

World Population Prospects

If you paw around this site for long enough, the numbers show that even in high-growth countries (mostly third-world), the rates of growth are slowing. Some estimates I've read put the Earth in net population decline by 2050. Hard to say.

I don't think we are going to run out of people anytime soon. We may run out of specific people, as certain cultures opt not breed as much.

As I said, it's interesting.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If anything I would be more worried about OVER population than anything else.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Not to change the point of this thread but I reads a different article on this subject and that article touched on the fact that porn use is involved with these young men.

There are a few studies that show that porn use can lead to disinterest in real relations. I am not getting on my soap box, I am just pointing out that here is a real life example of the effect that porn use can have on a young population.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sparkyjim said:


> Not to change the point of this thread but I reads a different article on this subject and that article touched on the fact that porn use is involved with these young men.
> 
> There are a few studies that show that porn use can lead to disinterest in real relations. I am not getting on my soap box, I am just pointing out that here is a real life example of the effect that porn use can have on a young population.


Japan isn't exactly the only country that has young teenage boys looking at porn. 36% is a huge number and I don't think other nations globally has such a problem unless I'm mistaken. If so, my daughter is going to be hard pressed to find a man in the future!!!


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually, the statistics in this country are astounding. And yes, you should be concerned for your daughter. But that is a different subject.

I personally think that this is just the tip of the iceberg. There are a lot of forces which can influence a young man or a woman. 

Too many things nowadays tend toward isolating a person. I think that the concern is there. Are young people interacting with good social influences?

I think Japan's culture of corporate first has been in trouble for a long time. Too much social pressure to conform to their business first model, and now young people are rebelling against it but don't know where to turn.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I'm not American  
And I don't know about Australian or British stats in this regard

If British stats are similar to Japan's however, then why is BBC news picking on Japan? Wait... don't answer that... might start a flame war

Personally I reckon they just need to bring another subculture to the forefront instead of overblowing their kawaii/cute elements nation-wide and now internationally but that's just my opinion. The feminists in Japan don't like it, and it's turning their men effeminate and perhaps contributing to the asexuality of their youth.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

As others have alluded to the birthrate amongst first world caucasian is below the replacement rate (2.1 per mother) in most societies were they form the majority (a bit wordy I know but I am just trying not to offend anyone). 

This has been happening for long enough that it can't be dismissed as a "blip" or passing phase. In the developing world the rate of population growth is still high but this will probably change in the future (whether by government intervention as in china or the economic impacts of a growing middle class). The biggest question for our descendants is whether this stabilization of population will take place before we (as a planet) exhaust the supply of resources.

The case of Japan is particularly interesting as unlike other developed nations they have not staved off population decline by mass immigration. This has help keep the culture unique but at what cost?

As for RD’s (or anyone else’s) daughter struggling to find a man if anything I think the opposite will be true men will struggle to find women as the gender balance is becoming skewed in many societies:


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

In the UK the population is growing faster (in real terms) than anywhere else in the EU but most of that is down to net migration. The birthrate appears to have gone up in recent years but this too is misleading as it is now estimated that 25% of children born here are born to mother who were not born here.

How long this level of change in the population demographic can be maintained without major alterations to the country's character is question that is hard to debate without fear of causing offence.


http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/pop-e...2-uk-population-estimates.html#tab-Key-Points


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I just read the article in more detail and in reference to what sparkyjim mentioned - Japanese men feel they can not match their parents wealth hence do not commit. Yet out of those two men interviewed - one of them is married, yet has a virtual gf 

They need to make it into a negative social stigma somehow. But anyways we're all aliens trying to figure out someone else's problems. I wonder if there's a Japanese member of this forum that can help share some insight. Unless my jokes have scared them off >.<!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> How long this level of change in the population demographic can be maintained without major alterations to the country's character is question that is hard to debate without fear of causing offence.


Offense? Well, some of my people have the very same fears and in fact, see it as the downfall of our people. Me included. "Conquer a woman, and a few generations later the woman conquers you" This is why I had 'issues' with STBX's race even though I eventually chose her over my people.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

In history my people and others like us were rather different from your usual conquerors, we were more like illegal immigrants (extremely dangerous illegal immigrants) in that we take over empires, and then assimilate into the empire. China, Persia, Europe, India, same story. By neglecting to push our culture on the conquered, we end up being conquered ourselves.

In present day our multiculturalism remains, and this time we are facing immigration, but the immigrants weren't like us, in that the immigrants don't assimilate -> so our culture becomes under threat in our own homelands. As much as we still embrace our traditional mentality, intermixing throughout our history has proved dangerous for preserving our way of life. Hence I know full well that I've abandoned my people's future by intermixing with my wife. Some of us are inspired by the Jews in that they had people scattered across the world but were still loyal to their culture and heritage.

In Australia they had a 'one nation' party dedicated to promoting pure Anglo-saxon and European immigration rather than Asian and African immigration to preserve what was considered the "Australian" way of life. However, although it was initially popular the party was eventually disbanded and policies in favor of multiculturalism were adopted. They still try to limit immigration though as can be expected.

Globalisation and multiculturalism are all well and good but people fear if everything becomes a melting pot and many wish to preserve their own way of life. In Australia, Sydney especially you have areas where there will be a S. Korean majority, a Lebanese majority, a Euro and "Wog" majority, then others an Anglo majority. If such a situation is present in my fatherland and I'm sure in Asian nations such as Japan -> you can sure bet they will complain just as much about being a minority in their own country as the Anglos. The difference is, they don't have the 'white guilt' mentality hence can get away with nationalist views.

Personally though, I don't see Australian culture disappearing anytime soon not to mention immigrants do assimilate, so I don't see how they are under threat either than triggering their fears / having people look different than them. For my people it's a much different story as we struggle to recover after genocides and deportations - we're too few in number to keep our culture alive.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> In history my people and others like us were rather different from your usual conquerors, we were more like illegal immigrants (extremely dangerous illegal immigrants) in that we take over empires, and then assimilate into the empire. China, Persia, Europe, India, same story. By neglecting to push our culture on the conquered, we end up being conquered ourselves.
> 
> In present day our multiculturalism remains, and this time we are facing immigration, but the immigrants weren't like us, in that the immigrants don't assimilate -> so our culture becomes under threat in our own homelands. As much as we still embrace our traditional mentality, intermixing throughout our history has proved dangerous for preserving our way of life. Hence I know full well that I've abandoned my people's future by intermixing with my wife. Some of us are inspired by the Jews in that they had people scattered across the world but were still loyal to their culture and heritage.
> 
> ...


 _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------

